# Life Is Short - So I Got the Pony!



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Jan 18, 2014)

Title pretty much says all! LOL

A gorgeous dappled grey gelding fell into my lap - FOR FREE! He's about 46" tall dapple grey with unknown history. He's a very fancy driving prospect. iIplan to show him open driving, but would like to get him registered. He really is quality.

What registries are open book? He's a Welsh type, and about 46" tall.


----------



## amysue (Jan 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your new pony! With unknown heritage you can get him show pony papers with the world class mini registry. You could also look into the performance horse registry. Good luck in the upcoming season with him.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jan 18, 2014)

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Jan 22, 2014)

He comes TOMORROW!

Still stuck on a name. They just call him 'Little Guy' right now. In my barn he will be the big guy, so thats a no-go. Stuck between Jasper, Jebediah (Jeb), Edison, and Freeman.


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 23, 2014)

So exciting - need photos


----------



## romewhip (Jan 23, 2014)

Aww- I like Edison for a dapple grey!


----------



## poniesrule (Jan 24, 2014)

How exciting! I LOVE greys, can't wait to see pics! Congrats!!!!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 25, 2014)

I vote for Jasper. have fun with him


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you all! 
Pics are here -

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=135286&do=findComment&comment=1577142


----------

